# Remote deer kill question



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Say you are hunting a very remote area over a mile from vehicle. If you kill a deer are you allowed to quarter it up to get it out and check in the head and cape? There is an area I am looking to hunt but dragging it out is out of the question with the distance and terrain.


----------



## sporty (Apr 6, 2004)

I've never heard of anyone quartering a deer in Ohio.

From the regs...........

A Hunter CAN do the following:

Field dress a deer before transporting to an official deer check station for final inspection and tagging as long as the head remains attached to the body.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I would check with the DNR officials and get something in writing if they do indeed allow it. As Sporty said the regulations say that the head must be attached to the body. However, I don't know whether they would imply that the hind quarters need to be attached as well. That could very well be the intent of the wording. In fact your question to the DNR may not prove successful for you but you may end up being responsible to added verbiage to the regulations.


----------



## big_mike (Aug 2, 2006)

I have asked this question, we hunt a public area that is very large and dragging a deer from a mile or so back in the woods can be very hard. They explianed to me that it is ILLEGAL to quarter a deer to remove from the woods before checking it in. You must check the deer in as a whole with the exception of the guts. Once the call in checking is done, you could probably do it then, don't know how that will effect the check in procedures.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

big_mike said:


> I have asked this question, we hunt a public area that is very large and dragging a deer from a mile or so back in the woods can be very hard. They explianed to me that it is ILLEGAL to quarter a deer to remove from the woods before checking it in. You must check the deer in as a whole with the exception of the guts. Once the call in checking is done, you could probably do it then, don't know how that will effect the check in procedures.


That is a good point. After they get to the call-in procedure I am sure that you could quarter it once you have made the call.

I would say for now you just need to keep a couple of buddies on the speed dial on your cell phone.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

I went ahead and emailed DNR i will let you know what their response is.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

As mentioned, the answer will be "No". It clearly states the head must be attached to the body. That's not possible if quartered. At one time the feet also needed to be attached, but maybe they changed that part. Dragging a deer out is always an option, just not always desirable.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Body or boned out carcass


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

If you're carrying out all of the meat, plus a boned out carcass, I don't think you're gaining anything.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I can't imagine any terrain too tough or any deer too big for 3-4 guys to get the job done. We are not talking about a nearly 1,000# elk. A large whitetail is 200-250#. With a couple of beers at the finish line as a reward I would think that is a doable task.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

The spot where our group hunts during gun season is well over a mile drag back to the truck. We just bought a cart and with a couple guys pulling it, its really not that bad. We did make the mistake of buying a cheap one with plastic wheels that flex and break over rougher terrain. I would reccomend getting one with wire spoke wheels.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Anyone ever try an ice fishing sled, or just a cheap sled? Seems like it would make things easier.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

The last 2 trips have been just to prune a trail of some pretty nasty stuff, the first 400-500 yards are pretty wicked. The rest is some large reclaimed fields which look ok but when your walking them its a different story about like walking in holes made by cows. Once to the area though its just beautiful, into the wind walk the whole way. One way in took 57 minutes and another way out took 50 but rugged. I guess if I worry about the drag I'll not kill a big boy. Bk if all in need is the promise of a couple of beers at the end shoot me your ph #, I'll even throw in a couple shots of Knob Creek.


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

id say cut it up but make sure you have alot of duct tape when you get back to the truck.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

im pretty sure if you quarter your deer before checking-in, you'll be in trouble. i drag my deer from the same area off public land every year and its over a mile in. i tie the front hoofs behind the head and have a sholder harness with a belt that i use to drag mine out with. the secret is to keep the head off the ground and hit the gym hard 2 months before the season starts . oh, and take ALOT of breaks draging it out.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

squid_1 said:


> Bk if all in need is the promise of a couple of beers at the end shoot me your ph #, I'll even throw in a couple shots of Knob Creek.


I would definitely take you up on that if I were not nearly 2 hours away from you.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

squid_1 said:


> I'll even throw in a couple shots of Knob Creek.


whoa squid....you offering knob creek and i might jump off the wagon for a day.lol. i remember slugging down knob creek in the parking lot of knob creek while listining to fully automatic fire,,,good times, good times.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Yea, I hunt in athens/nelsonville area and I tell yea I am sure glad that I got friends. They've helped me countless times. My friend shot 3 in two days one year and I think thats the reason my friends and I didn't shot anything we were already tired of dragging them out.


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

Maybe ODNR is thinking someone might try to keep bringing in the same doe's head and different buck parts ? ?
...


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

if you have a old ski rope and handle use that. me and my cousin have been using that way before glens deer handle came out. he still gets mad when he sees those commercials.


----------



## James30 (Apr 13, 2004)

I saw Ted Nugent advertise the dead sled on his program a couple years ago and have been thinking of getting on too. Cabela's is really the only retailer I have seen them, I would check Gander Mnt., but they have a terrible website. The cool thing is that these are light weight and roll up and can fit in your backpack easily. If anyone gets one please post a review. 

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...0560102&cm_ite=0035361227679a&_requestid=2547


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Section 1501:31-15-11(I) (11) of the Ohio Administrative code states, Every deer taken or possessed during any open deer season shall be delivered for inspection and permanent tagging to either an official division of wildlife deer check station or a state wildlife officer in the county where killed or an adjacent county where killed not later than eight p.m. of the following day after harvest or by eight p.m. if harvested on the last day of any deer season. A deer may be skinned and eviscerated, but the head shall not be detached from the carcass prior to presentation for final inspection and permanent tagging at an official deer check station. Provided further, all persons taking deer within an urban unit or zone c from November 30, 2008 through February 3, 2009 under the authority of an antlerless deer permit shall deliver the deer for permanent tagging in the urban unit or zone c where the deer was taken, not later than eight p.m. the following day after the kill or by eight p.m. if taken on the final day of the deer season.

Wildinfo-law

Well as long as the head stays on the carcass.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

Know anyone who works in a warehouse? All that thing is, is a fancy "slip sheet" used under frieght instead of pallets. I have made my own, putting tarp grommets along the sides. Then, lace it around the deer like a shoe. Fold the leading edge over to make it double strength, then 2 grommets to attach your pulling rope to. That thing is so slick that you literally could ride the deer downhill on a frosty morning. I used to keep a couple of them on the back porch for the neighbor kids. They'd sled ride on them! The last deer I shot was well over a half mile from the truck. We used one of these and 2 of us drug it the entire way without so much as taking a break.


----------



## sporty (Apr 6, 2004)

> could ride the deer downhill on a frosty morning.


Excuse me - I'll be cleaning coffee out of my keyboard for a bit. LOL - just the image!!


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

ya know, sporty, I hadn't taken time to get a mental image on that one! That might get me $10,000 on funniest home videos! In all seriousness, I can remember when walking along a bank with that thing in frosty leaves, the deer actually wanted to slide down the hill instead of the direction we were walking.


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

> shall not be detached from the carcass


What is a carcass ? A deer minus 4 legs ?
...


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

A carcas is somethings dead body. Not somethings dismembered body neccessarily lol.

I just tie their front legs to their neck with my harness and start walking. Yeah ya gotta stop and take a break occasionally but it's not bad at all. Frankly, I think walking back and forth any ammount of distance repeatedly to retrieve your quarters will be far more tiresome. Plus with the leaves on the ground they just slide right over it.


----------

